# No Big Love Thread? *spoilers*



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Wow, it's two days later and no thread? Or did I just miss it. Are we getting really bored with this?

Interesting episode, but like I always say, I go back and forth on this one. I'm STILL not sure I like it all that much.

Some notes:

Finally got some real nudity with one of the "wives", even though it was a side shot, was still able to see Chloe Sevigny's breasts pretty clearly during and after sex.

Margine is coming closer to "outing" the family, and for a family that has been together for so long, it's amazing they haven't been outed already, considering they just don't seem to be really careful.

I'm thinking the only reason Chloe's character (for some reason I'm drawing a blank on her name), married Bill is because her father wants to spy on him. She's one of the most devious characters on TV now. Loved how she had that smirk on her face at the end when she came back home, fooled Margine into thinking she really cares about her, and then pulls out the Hotel receipt.


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)

I actually liked this episode. The older kids had some interaction, and Margene was again on the verge of completely flipping out. She will soon enough.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Jesda said:


> I actually liked this episode. The older kids had some interaction, and Margene was again on the verge of completely flipping out. She will soon enough.


I thought it was one of the better ones, but I still have trouble buying that they live on a street with all those neighbors and nobody knows what is going on with them. Plus the kids are in school, most seem to be LDS and the kids seem to know the LDS scripture, yet they don't go to the church? Maybe, I'm looking too much into it, like folks do with 24, but these kinds of things bug me.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Good ep. Question: Why is Roman such a dick? I mean, at this point, he has nothing to gain by screwing up the location for the 3rd store. I guess he's just a jerk...

"I'm going to kiss you now" Heh. I know he saw the kids in the room....classy.

The whole Betty was blacklisted bit was good too. However, didn't it strike anyone as a little bit out of character for Bill to order 2 THOUSAND DOLLARS worth of lobster?


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

I enjoyed finally seeing some gratuitis female nudity. It was a nice change fromm seeing Bill's Balls bounce around whenever he jumped into bed. I am holding out for Margene's boob shot.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

trausch said:


> I enjoyed finally seeing some gratuitis female nudity. It was a nice change fromm seeing Bill's Balls bounce around whenever he jumped into bed. I am holding out for Margene's boob shot.


I'll bet you never see Jeanie Tipplehorn's though.


----------



## trausch (Jan 8, 2004)

Steveknj said:


> I'll bet you never see Jeanie Tipplehorn's though.


At her age they probably just hang out under her shorts. I'll look there next time.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

trausch said:


> At her age they probably just hang out under her shorts. I'll look there next time.


I think she looks darn good at her age, and I bet she looks great naked too!! In fact, the semi-nude shots they had of her looked pretty tempting.


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

trausch said:


> I enjoyed finally seeing some gratuitis female nudity. It was a nice change fromm seeing Bill's Balls bounce around whenever he jumped into bed. I am holding out for Margene's boob shot.


Dude if you saw balls you are looking way too hard! 

I too eagerly await Margene's naked on a trampoline moment.

So I guess in that episode from a couple of weeks ago Alby getting caught in the store's office was also to serve as cover for what he was really doing. I guess he and his rope got up on the roof to cause some damage that would give way during a storm. Roman is really quite a prick.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

Figaro said:


> I guess he and his rope got up on the roof to cause some damage that would give way during a storm. Roman is really quite a prick.


That didn't even occur to me....


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

7thton said:


> Good ep. Question: Why is Roman such a dick? I mean, at this point, he has nothing to gain by screwing up the location for the 3rd store. I guess he's just a jerk.


You don't get to have 14 wives without establishing dominance and setting an example for others to heed when needed.


----------



## Steveknj (Mar 10, 2003)

Is it just me, is is Roman's youngest wife just creepy. She's got that zombie look to her and that holier than though attitude. She gives me the willies.


----------



## Bananfish (May 16, 2002)

Steveknj said:


> Wow, it's two days later and no thread? Or did I just miss it. Are we getting really bored with this?


At the risk of sounding flip, the fact is that I'm not getting bored with this show, I've been bored the whole way through.

I don't have a decent explanation why I still watch. I suppose it's because my 6 favorite shows in the past 3 years have probably been Deadwood, Rome, The Sopranos, Six Feet Under, Curb Your Enthusiasm and Entourage, and I simply keep expecting HBO to pull through eventually. But now that I think about it, that's not it, because I lost hope for Big Love around the 4th episode. So I'm back to not having a decent explanation.

(Haven't watched this episode yet - might get to it tonight or tomorrow.)


----------



## zordude (Sep 23, 2003)

7thton said:


> Good ep. Question: Why is Roman such a dick? I mean, at this point, he has nothing to gain by screwing up the location for the 3rd store. I guess he's just a jerk...


Chet's grandfather was the prophet, and Roman sees a lot of the grandfather's qualities in him, and it frightens him.

Z


----------



## Figaro (Nov 10, 2003)

zordude said:


> Chet's grandfather was the prophet, and Roman sees a lot of the grandfather's qualities in him, and it frightens him.
> 
> Z


Darth Mormon?


----------



## Jeeters (Feb 25, 2003)

I like this show a lot. I never get around to watching Big Love or Sopranos until the following Monday and it's always Big Love I go for first. I don't know why I like it so much; usually a show like this would have me bored and showing ADD symptoms. 

Considering you can see her give Vince Gallo a BJ in "Brown Bunny", it doesn't surprise me to see Chloe Sevigny naked. I woudn't bother holding out to see Ginnifer Goodwin nude. She's a good girl from Tenessee with acting training from London. It would seem so wrong for her to go nude.


So what exactly is the deal with Bill's store buddy "Don"? Is he Bill's business partner? Or maybe just a manager of the stores' operations? Sometimes he talks like he's a partner, but then it seems like Bill's calling all the shots.


----------



## Mamoth (Jun 21, 2004)

Jeeters said:


> I like this show a lot. I never get around to watching Big Love or Sopranos until the following Monday and it's always Big Love I go for first. I don't know why I like it so much; usually a show like this would have me bored and showing ADD symptoms.


I completely agree with you here. I thought this was going to be a dull bore for me as my wife said she wanted to check it out. But I might be more into the show than she is. =)


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow, y'all get so worked up over the partial nudity. Buy yourself a Playboy magazine.  

Anyone know how old Margie is? She really is acting very immature for a mother of 2 kids. She seems to be missing the fun she missed by not being a kid and marrying into the family.


----------



## Tsiehta (Jul 22, 2002)

Havana Brown said:


> Wow, y'all get so worked up over the partial nudity. Buy yourself a Playboy magazine.


Seeing partial nudity on TV is better than a mag. It's annoying trying to fold the pages and bounce the mag trying to simulate movement


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

this is a great show and I look forward to the remaining ones. Hopefully it will come back for another season


----------



## Jesda (Feb 12, 2005)




----------



## darthrsg (Jul 25, 2005)

Because of this show, polygamy is starting to sound kinda ok to me. If I had 3 wives that was down 4 whateva, as long as they had jobs, I wouldn't care who knew.


----------



## bengalfreak (Oct 20, 2002)

Bananfish said:


> At the risk of sounding flip, the fact is that I'm not getting bored with this show, I've been bored the whole way through.
> 
> I don't have a decent explanation why I still watch. I suppose it's because my 6 favorite shows in the past 3 years have probably been Deadwood, Rome, The Sopranos, Six Feet Under, Curb Your Enthusiasm and Entourage, and I simply keep expecting HBO to pull through eventually. But now that I think about it, that's not it, because I lost hope for Big Love around the 4th episode. So I'm back to not having a decent explanation.
> 
> (Haven't watched this episode yet - might get to it tonight or tomorrow.)


I agree completely. I am really starting to consider killing my season pass. Something better start happening soon.

I would like to ask a question though. It has become apparent in recent episodes, that the first wife is the only one actually married to the husband. And if that's true, are these people really polygamists at all? I mean legally. They are actually not doing anything illegal. Unless, of course, fornication is illegal in Utah. and if it is, there are a whole lot of monogamists in that state guilty of it too.


----------



## ethos42 (Jun 2, 2005)

> I would like to ask a question though. It has become apparent in recent episodes, that the first wife is the only one actually married to the husband. And if that's true, are these people really polygamists at all? I mean legally. They are actually not doing anything illegal. Unless, of course, fornication is illegal in Utah. and if it is, there are a whole lot of monogamists in that state guilty of it too.


IFAIK Adultry is illegal in many states. Not sure about Utah but they fit the bill.


----------



## FlugPoP (Jan 7, 2004)

Margie's character was born in 79.


----------



## Havana Brown (Feb 3, 2005)

FlugPoP said:


> Margie's character was born in 79.


Sanx! 

Jesda, when I first saw that pic you posted I thought it was Katharine from AI.


----------



## Meathead (Feb 19, 2002)

Here is what I don't get about polygamy. If you are only legally married to one woman, and she does not care that you sleep with another woman, and you have kids with both women, and you take care of both women and all the kids, how is that any different than a normal husband who has an affair, knocks up his mistress, and is forced to care for them in addition to his wife?

I am not saying that I endorse the lifestyle, and god knows that it can be corrupted to include child sex abuse, but if one guy can do it, and keep the entire family off the government teet, who really cares??


----------



## steelcurtain (Dec 19, 2001)

bengalfreak said:


> Unless, of course, fornication is illegal in Utah. and if it is, there are a whole lot of monogamists in that state guilty of it too.


Actually, fornication is illegal in Utah. Admittedly, the law is very rarely enforced, but it could be used to go after polygamists.



> Under Utah law, fornication and sodomy (oral or anal sex) are illegal. While married couples are exempted from the sodomy statutes, fornication is by definition a crime of the unmarried. Unmarried people who have sex are outlaws, and gay people cannot marry.


Link


----------



## pmyers (Jan 4, 2001)

I think I must be the only person watching this show anymore...and I'm only watching it because I've sat through it for this long so I might as well finish the series. There just isn't a likable soul on this show anymore. At this point, I'm rooting for Alby to destroy Bill and his horrible wives and family!


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Wow. This thread being bumped really confused me until I saw the date. There is a newer thread for this season.


----------



## jilter (Oct 4, 2002)

Tracy said:


> Wow. This thread being bumped really confused me until I saw the date. There is a newer thread for this season.


Ditto!

I have not watched the show in a while and while reading this thread (without realizing the older date of the posts), I was almost tempted again.
IMO, the show is really bad these days.


----------



## tivoboyjr (Apr 28, 2003)

pmyers said:


> I think I must be the only person watching this show anymore...and I'm only watching it because I've sat through it for this long so I might as well finish the series.


Me, too.

The first couple of seasons were great. Season three was pretty good, and now it's just a train wreck. But I'm still on board.


----------

